# خبر هام اغلاق الاديرة المصرية



## بيشوي ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تم اغلاق معظم الاديره المصريه ومنها اديره وادى النطرون ومار مينا مريوط بسبب تهديدات 
في تطور خطير أعلنت أديرة وادي النطرون ودير مارمينا بمريوط إغلاق الأديرة أمام الزائرين بداية من أمس 24 سبتمبر وحتى 14 أكتوبر من الشهر المقبل، بعد وصول رسائل تحمل تهديدات باستهداف الأديرة بعلميات إرهابية لم يتم الكشف عن مصدرها بعد، وهو ما دفع إلى اتخاذ قرار حاسم وسريع بإغلاق أبواب الأديرة تماماً أمام أي شخص حتى يتم الكشف عن الحقائق في هذه الرسائل والتي نُشر بعضها على مواقع الإنترنت.
صَرّح مصدر من دير الأنبا بيشوي أن قرار إغلاق الأديرة جاء بعد مناقشة الأمر بجدية ووصول أخبار من مصادر موثوق فيها أن هناك عمليات تستهدف الهجوم على الأديرة خلال الأيام المقبلة، فضلاً عن رسائل تم إرسالها عبر شبكة الإنترنت وهو ما دفع لإغلاق الأديرة الثلاثة بوادي النطرون وهم "دير الأنبا بيشوي العامر ودير السريان العامر ودير البراموس العامر" فضلاً عن دير مارمينا بمربوط وسوف يستمر الإغلاق حتى الرابع عشر من الشهر المقبل لحين الكشف عن هوية وحقيقة هذه التهديدات المتكررة والتي تكشف عن قصور أمني واضح ولا سيما بعد اختطاف مجموعة من السائحين بمدينة أسوان والنزوح بهم إلى السودان، أدى إلى مخاوف شديدة من القصور الأمني وأضاف المصدر أن هناك إجراءات أمنيه على الأديرة الآن ولكن ليست بالصورة المطلوبة.
وانتقد المصدر المفكرين الذين يبثون السموم والأفكار المتطرفة أمثال زغلول النجار ومحمد عمارة الذي استهدف أديرة وادي النطرون العديد من المرات بحجة وجود عمليات تنصير وتارة أخرى أسلحة!!!
وهو ما ينعكس بالعداء اتجاه الأديرة المقدسة التي عُزلت عن العالم وتفرغ فيها الرهبان للعبادة والصلاة، وطالب بضرورة اتخاذ الدولة لموقف حاسم مع هؤلاء المتطرفين الذين ينشرون لغة العداء والتطرف اتجاه الآخر وناشد المصدر عدم توجيه أية رحلات أو زيارات للأديرة خلال فترة الإغلاق، ولا سيما أن فترة "عيد الفطر" تشهد رحلات مكثفة.
مؤكداً أنه لن يسمح بدخول أي زيارة حتى الرابع عشر من الشهر المقبل، وفي الوقت نفسه وعقب قرار إغلاق أديرة وادي النطرون بدأت العديد من الأديرة الأخرى اتخاذ الحذر وفرضت بعض الإجراءات الأمنية المشددة تحسباً لأي تداعيات أخرى.








وخدوا الباقي ده دى نصوص التهديد







بعد تحريض د. زغلول النجار واستجابة لإشاعته التي أطلقها عن وفاة وفاء قسطنطين، دعى متطرفون إسلاميون إلى تفجير وادي النطرون و سفك دماء الأقباط قائلين: “اقطعوا نصارى مصر واسفكوا دمائهم واحرقوا الأرض تحت إقدامهم وأمطروا السماء قنابل على رؤوسهم” و ” اهدموا دير النصارى المجرمين واجعلوه هشيما تذروه الرياح “
بهذه العبارة التحريضية ضد الأقباط بث أحد المواقع الجهادية التي يعتبرها خبراء الإرهاب نافذة إلكترونية لتنظيم القاعدة -إذ تُنشر عليه بيانات ورسائل التنظيم الإعلامية -، تهديداً ودعوة إلى تفجير أديرة وادي النطرون واعتبار الأمر “ضرورة شرعية واجبة” بعد التحريض العلني الذي يمارسه دكتور زغلول النجار وإطلاقه لإشاعة مقتل السيدة وفاء قسطنطين في احد أديرة وادي النطرون واعتبارها شهيدة الإسلام على حد زعمه.
واستجابة لإعلان زغلول النجار هذا وتحت عنوان “مصر: تفجير دير النطرون والسفارة الإسرائيلية ومقر أمن الدولة ضرورة شرعية واجبة” أطلق متطرفون إسلاميون دعوتهم مادحين وفاء قسطنطين قائلين “لله درك يا أخت الإباء، لله درك يا حفيدة الشيماء، لله درك يا شريفة في زمن الحقراء” حيث لمحوا إلى إشاعة مقتل وفاء قسطنطين التي أطلقها زغلول النجار وعلقوا عليها قائلين:
“أين جند الرحمن
أين فرسان التوحيد
أين الذين يذودون عن
لا إله إلا الله
ألا نامت أعين الجبناء
أيا أحفاد خالد والمثنى قوموا من سباتكم
وذبوا عن كواهلكم الجبن والخنوع
وامتطوا ركاب الجنان
اضربوا بيد من حديد ونار
على رؤوس الكفر في مصر
فجروا سفارة اليهود
اهدموا دير النصارى المجرمين
واجعلوه هشيما تذروه الرياح
دكوا معقل الكفر المسمى
جهاز أمن الدولة
اذبحوا حماة فرعون وزبانيته
انتقموا لدينكم وأعراضكم وشرفكم
إن لم يكن من الموت بد فمن العار أن نموت جبناء
إن الجبن والخنوع ليس هو لبني جلدتنا
أيا أهل الإسلام في مصر الإسلام
جهزوا عدتكم وعتادكم واضربوا معاقل الكفر
أشعلوها نارا وجحيما على جنود الفرعون
ورب السماء والأرض إن تركتم الجهاد
ليسومنكم الطاغوت ألوان العذاب
فجروا دير النطرون على رؤوس عبّاد الصلبان
لا تتركوا لهم مسربا آمنا
يا أهل الإسلام هلموا للاستشهاد في رمضان التوبة والغفران
إن (( الجهاد ذروة سنام الإسلام ))
اقطعوا نصارى مصر
واسفكوا دمائهم واحرقوا الأرض تحت أقدامهم
وأمطروا السماء قنابل على رؤوسهم
فجروا بركان الغضب في جهاز أمن الكفر”

سبب كل اللي بيحصل ده في اللي جاي خدوا عندكم المقال ده
ماذا ننتظر من نتائج لما قاله ويقوله المتطرف الاكبر زغلول النجار وشركاه في هذه الخدمه الشيطانيه من نشر للكراهيه والافتراءات والاكاذيب ضد الاقباط والمسيحيه ,

ماذا ننتظر من نبتة الكراهيه والتطرف التي زرعها هو وشركائه وراح يسقيها يوما بعد يوم سواء بمقالات الاعجاز او تصريحات التطرف سواء علي صفحات الجرائد او في الفضائيات حتي اصبحت شجره كبيره يستظل تحتها كل المتطرفين والمتشددين والكارهين ,

ماذا ننتظر من تخاذل امني وحكومي ومنتهي السلبيه في مواجهة تطرف النجار واعوانه وتركه يقول مايقول ويهاجم ويفترى ويدعي اكاذيب من شأنها تعكير السلم العام كما يقال دون اي محاسبه او حتي مراجعته فيما يدعي ونجدهم فقط عند حدوث الكارثه يعالجواالنتائج بعد ان تركوا اسباب الفتن ومصدرها ,

بالتاكيد وكما قال لنا رب المجد في انجيله المقدس (هل تجنون من التين شوكا او من العنب حسكا) فمن المؤكد ان الكراهيه تولد عنف والتطرف يولد ارهاب والجهل يولد عمي بصيره نحو كل ما هو مختلف .وهذا ما لمسناه في بلدنا العزيز من جراء ما يقوله وينشره ويعلمه زغلول النجار وامثاله من المتشددين والمتطرفين لكل اخروكل مختلف عنهم سواء في الدين او حتي الرائ .

وقد لمسنا ثمار تطرف النجار مؤخرا في حدثان في منتهي الاهميه اذ يعكسان مدي نجاح اعجازه العلمي في نشر التطرف والكراهيه ضد الكتاب المقدس والمسيحيه ومؤخرا ضد الاديره القبطيه والكنائس ايضا , الاول كان في بيان نشرته جماعه ارهابيه متطرفه تعليقا عن ما قاله النجار بخصوص قتل الشهيده وفاء قسطنتين !!! علي ايدي الرهبان في الدير جاء بيان تحريضي يحض علي قتال المسيحين وتفجير الاديره وهدم الكنائس والذي جاء فيه (((اقطعوا نصارى مصر واسفكوا دمائهم واحرقوا الارض تحت اقدامهم وامطروا السماء قنابل على رؤوسهم فجروا بركان الغضب في جهاز أمن الكفر))

يا سلام علي الكلام )

اما الامر الثاني فكان في بيان اصدرته مجموعه من شيوخ التطرف والكراهيه علي موقع الاخوان ( الجماعه المتطرفه ايضا) وجاء هو الاخر علي نفس النغمه حول مقتل الشهيده وفاء بل حمل البيان الكثير من الاتهامات والتطاول ضد الكنيسه القبطيه والهجوم المباشر ضد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ولعل هذه العباره توضح لنا مضمون هذا البيان والتي قالت ((ا "وأعطت(الكنيسه) المجرمين الحق في ممارسة سلطات الدولة عليها من حبس، وتوجيه اتهام؛ ومزاولة سلطة التحقيق معها ،بل والتعذيب لها بمباركة منها حتى جاءنا خبر استشهادها على أيدي الأوغاد المجرمين))!!!

ونعم الالفاظ من شيوخ اجلاء !!!!!

وبالطبع من يقرأ البيان الاول الصادر من جماعه ارهابيه والبيان الثاني الصادرمن شيوخ من المفترض انهم يعلمون الدين ويدرسون للناس التسامح والمحبه(بالطبع ما يحدث العكس )) نجد انه لا خلاف بين الاثنان فان اختلفت المفردات والكلمات ولكن الاسلوب والمضمون واحد والهدف منه ايضا واحد وهو العنف ضد الاقباط والتحريض علي اقتحام الاديره وربما تفجيرها .

هذا هو الحصاد المر للنجار وامثاله فنقول له هنيئا يا عالم الاعجاز لقد نجحت في مسعاك لقد نجحت في تأليب المتطرفين والارهابيين والمتعطشين الي سفك الدماء والتدمير والتفجير علي الاقباط واديرتهم لقد زرعت زرعك المر وها هو الحصاد بدء في الظهور والحصا د كثير بكثرة ما يحمله قلبك من كراهيه وحقد وتطرف ضد كل ما هو مسيحي عموما وما هو قبطي خصوصا ,

ولكن بعيدا عن حصاد النجار المر دعونا نتسائل ونقول االي هذه الدرجه وصلت التفاهه الفكريه لدي هؤلاء البشر حتي ما ان وجدوا اشاعه فارغه كاذبه من النجار بخصوص مقتل وفاء التي ادعي انها شهيده الاسلام اشاعه لا يقبلها عاقل مجرد اكاذيب واختلاقات حتي نجد هذا التأييد الكبير ثم نجد هؤلاء الشيوخ يشجبون ويستنكرون سلطه الكنيسه وجبروتها ضد المسلمون المستعضفون وخطفهم للاخت وفاء ثم قتلها , قتلوها ياحرام هؤلاء الاوغاد المجرمين !!!, 

اننا نجد ان هناك مرض لدي المتطرفين منذ سنوات قليله اسمه هوس وفاء فمنذ ان افلتت وفاء من قبضتهم الشيطانيه في هزيمه ساحقه اعتبروها ضربه في كبريائهم وعزة نفسهم بل انها هزيمه للاسلام والمسلمين ومنذ هذه اللحظه لم يغيب هذا الهوس عنهم وبالطبع من اصابه هذه المرض بشده وعنف هو النجار وراح يعدي الاخرين بهذا الفيروس اللعين وقد ساعده في ذلك علمه الواسع في الاعجاز والانجاز!!!!! ,

الي هذه الدرجه لا يشعرون هؤلاء باي نصر لدينهم سوى هذه الاكاذيب وهذه الادعاءات الكاذبه وما المشكله لديهم ان كانت انسانه اخطئت ثم تابت ورجعت الي دينها وندمت وقد اعترفت في النيابه بكامل اردتها وفي كامل وعيها انها ولدت مسيحيه وستموت مسيحيه لماذا لم يتقبل هؤلاء المتطرفين هذه الحقيقه ويسلمون بها ولماذا نسج كل هذه الاساطير والخرافات حول تعذيبها وقتلها في الدير!!!

وبالطبع تغذي هذه الخرافه خرافات اخري ينشرها هؤلاء ضد الاديره من ان بها اسلحة ذريه ونوويه وبيولوجيه والوحوش الكاسره المتوحشه من اسود ونمار وضباع وربما ديناصورات ايضا تترك جائعه وهي تتربص للفتك باي مسيحي يريد اعتناق الاسلام لتمحوه من الحياة ولا تترك له اثر !!!!

نعم فهذه الخرفات يعتقدها كثيرين جدا ويؤمن بها وبالطبع كل هذه نتيجة تعليم مثل هؤلاء المتطرفين والذين يطلق عليهم ظلما شيوخ وعلماء ,

كذلك اقول لهؤلاء العلماء والشيوخ وعلي رأسهم النجار لماذا تتغافلون عن خطف البنات المسيحيات القصر التي لن يصلن الي السن القانوني للاسلمه وترحبون بهم بل وتنهون اوراقهم في ساعات قليله وكانها غنيمة صيد تخشون ان تطير من ايديكم فهل هذا هو النصر لدينكم من وجهة نظركم ,

انني اود ان اقول للنجار زعيم جماعة التطرف واعوانه كفاكم لعب بالنار كفاكم زرع احقاد وكراهيه وتطرف كفاكم فالنار ستحرق الجميع والزرع المر سيجني ثماره الكل.

ايضا نقول للعالم الجبار المغوار وخصوصا انه عالم جيولوجيا لماذا لم تتنبأ عن سقوط المقطم في الدويقه اتمني ان تذهب هناك وتفيد هذه المنطقه بعلمك وابحاثك حتي لا تتكرر الكارثه والا ما الفائده من علمك وابحاثك وكتبك ومقالاتك ام ستخرج علينا بايه قرانيه تقول ان هدم المقطم قد جاء ذكره في القرأن ام انه من الممكن ان يكون غضب الهي في هذا الجبل الذي يدعي الاقباط انهم نقلوه منذحوالي الف عام !!!!!

كذلك نقول للمسؤلين في هذه الدوله يجب ان يتم التعامل بحزم وحسم ضد النجار وتطرفه وضد كل متطرف يقول كلام بلا وعي كلام من شأنه اشعال الفتن خاصة وان هناك من يتربص وينتهز اي فرصه للقتل والتدمير والخراب ,فنطالب بمحاكمة النجار ومسائلته عن كل ما ادعاه وان ثبت كذبه (( وبالطبع سيثبت ))) يجب محاكمته او علي الاقل تقليص ما يعطي له في الاعلام لنشر تطرفه وكراهيته حتي يكون عبره لغيره ,

اما بخصوص الكنيسه فهناك كثيرين يطالبون الكنيسه بان تخرج وفاء قسطنتين في اي برنامج علي القنوات الفضائيه القبطيه لتعلن للجميع كذب وزيف ما يدعيه هؤلاء الكاذبون وهناك من يقول ان الكنيسه تخشي علي حياتها من المتطرفين حتي لا تتعرض للقتل ورغم ان الكنيسه لم تعلق سلبا او ايجابا علي الامر فالتجاهل احيانا يكون رد مناسب لمثل هذه الادعاءات حتي لا نعطيها اكبر من حجمها ولكن المشلكه ان هناك من يحاولون اللعب علي هذه القضيه والتحريض بها ضد الاقباط والكنائس والاديره وبالطبع بدءنا نجد ان هناك ردودافعال علي الاقل علي مستوي التصريحات والبيانات الي الان ولكن اليس من الممكن ان نجد رد فعل عملي من حيث هجوم من قبل متطرف علي كنيسه او دير او اي شئ يخص الاقباط ؟

نتيجة هذه الادعاءات المتطرفه , ورغم انني دائما اقول لو ظهرت وفاء في برنامج وقالت انها مسيحيه ومقتنعه بالمسيحيه الي اخره سنجد ان هؤلاء المتطرفون لا يكتفون بذلك وسيطلبون المزيد وسنجد انسان اخر يقول فلنناقشها ربما تحت ضغوط واخر يقول فلتظهر في تلفزيون حكومي حتي نتأكد انها ليست تحت اي تهديد من قبل الكنيسه واخر يقول ليست هي ولكن امراءه اخري والي اخره من هذه المهاترات التي لن تنتهي ,

ولكن رغم ذلك في رائ الشخصي لو استمرت هذه الادعاءات واستمر التسخين من قبل هؤلاء المتطرفين دون اتخاذ موقف من قبل المسئولين في الدوله فسيكون الامر اخطر بكثير وسيكون ظهور وفاء في برنامج امر في منتهي الاهميه لتعلن مسيحيتهاوتنفي اكاذيب هؤلاء حتي لو كان دقائق معدوده سيقطع كثير من الالسنه وعلي الاقل ستعلن الكنيسه برائتها من كل مايدعيه هؤلاء المتطرفون وليقلوا ما يقولوه بعد ذلك هذا رائ وربما رائ الكنيسه وحكمتها في معالجه الموضوع هي الاصح وهي الانسب .

وفي النهايه الدور الاساسي هنا هو دور الدوله في اتخاذ اللازم حيال ما قاله النجار ولتحقق فيه وكما قلنا ان ثبت كذبه يجب ان يحاكم ويعاقب حتي يكف عن الثرثره والكلام الفارغ فهل سنجد رد فعل رسمي لما يحدث ؟!!!!


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

++ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا++
++يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون++
++أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها++

ياربى يسوع المسيح رب القوات احمينا يارب من كل شر وحافظ علينا كلنا وعلى الاديرة والكنائس فأنت قادر على صد اى ارهاب علينا اقف معانا دايما ياربى لانك قلت: 
  " ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر" ربنا يحافظ على الاديرة وعلى شعبه احنا ياربى  واثقين انك معانا فأرجوك خليك معانا.:94:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ على بيتة واولادة





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحمى اولاده ويحافظ عليهم 
مرسى على الخبر ​


----------



## milad hanna (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا  موجود[size="5"][/size]


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*ومهما تكونى حصينة راح تقعى يا اسوار ومهما 

تكون قواتك واثقين فى اله جبار 

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ​*


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحمي اولاده ويحافظ عليهم







بس لفتت نظري  هالجملة  "رمضان التوبة والغفران"؟!!!! وهم بدهم يقتلو ناس؟!!!! هلئ القتل بيدل على توبة وغفران!!!!!
ده مش غريب عليهم لانه من تعاليم نبيهم الشيطاني محمد
ربنا يهديهم


----------



## Raymond (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يا رب ارحمنا

و ارجو بعد كل هذا ان يفهم الاخوة المتشدقون بان المسيح هو رسول الحرب لانه قال "ماجئت لالقي سلاما بل سيفا" و اولهم هو السيد الدكتور محمود حمدي زقزوق وزير الاوقاف الذي اشاع هذا في كتبه ان السيف هو علي رقابنا نحن .. و ان الموت و الكراهية هو لنا نحن اتباع المسيح من اتباع محمد و ليس اننا الذين سنحارب و ندمر و نفجر .. فها نحن نسب و يطالب بتفجير منشأتنا الدينية و لم نرفع سيفا علي احد و لم نتظاهر في الشوارع حاملين الاسلحة النارية لنذود بها عن اعراضنا المتمثلة في منشأتنا الدينية

يا رب ارحمنا برحمتك و احمي اولادك من كل شر امين


----------



## red dragon (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا و إلهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح القادر على كل شئ الذي جعل موسى يعبر مع شعبه و الذي نصر يشوع بن نون في حربه و الذي كان مع داود النبي في إنتصاراته على أعداؤه و الذي شق نهر الاردن على يد إيليا النبي و الذي أنقذ دانيال النبي من افواه الاسود و هو الذي قام من الأموات بجبروته الإلهي و صعد إلى السموات الذي ساند شهداؤه الابرار و قديسيه و معترفيه حتى واصلوا مسيرتهم إلى أن وصلوا لملكوت السموات و هو الذي نقل جبل المقطم بقوته في صورة عظيمة....لن يقتربوا أمام بيوت الله المقدسة و لو سالت دمائنا حتى تغطي ارض مصر و سندافع عنها لآخر قطرة في دمائنا و لآخر نسمة في حياتنا فالهنا معنا و سيدافع عن بيوته و لن نتزحزح و لن تهتز شعرة من رؤوسنا بل سنكون اقوياء و اثقين من رحمة الله و عطفه و حمايته و لن نكون حملان وسط ذئاب بل أسودا قوية فتاكة صامدة كالصخرة أمام رياح و أمواج التهديدات و الرعب فالله قوة لنا و ينصرنا و يرحمنا و يتراءف علينا إلى إنقضاء هذا الدهر من الآن و إلى الأبد يا أبائي و أخوتي.آمين.


----------



## wael (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا كبير يهدى الناس جميعا  


     ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## veronika (28 سبتمبر 2008)

"_على هذه الصخره ابني كنيستي و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"
ربنا موجود و مش هيسيبنا
و ربنا يهدي​_


----------



## eriny roro (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.avabishoy.org/

*دة اعتذار من دير الانبا بيسوى ​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

_هو ده الارهاب الاسلامى 


ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​_


----------



## mase7ya (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*أغلاق الاديرة(مؤقتاً) قد يكون من اجل حماية المسيحين الذين قد يتواجدون فيها صدفة أذا ما حدث هجوم من المسلمين الارهابيين المتعطشين للدماء ليرضوا الههم 

ولكن...

هذا ليس حلاً على الغرب المسيحي أن يتحرك ,على الفاتيكان ومنظمات حقوق الانسان الاميريكية والغربية  جميعهم يجب أن يتحركوا ولا يمكن أن نسكت  أكثر عن ما يحدث لنا
في الجزائر في أيران في اليمن في السعودية في العراق في فلسطين وأهم شىء في مصر 
وكل الدول الاسلامية 
 فلا يمكن ان ننسى ان هذة البلاد التي سلبها المسلمون منا بالقوة كانت لنا ولكنا اضعناها !
ان كل ما يحدث لنا هو بسبب صمتنا ً على كل المسيحين في العالم أن يقفوا وقفة واحدة ويتحدوا ويقوموا بمظاهرات سلمية ...
 أغلاق الاديرة ليس حلاً أبداً   لا يهم الطائفة لا يهم المهم مسيحي ...
مهما كانت ملتك ... علينا أن نكون يداً واحدة بدل من ان ندفن روؤسنا كالنعام ونهرب من مشاكلنا علينا ان نواجهها والمسيح معنا فلا يوجد اقوى من المسيح لا المسلمين ولا سيوفهم ولا أرهابهم كفى كفى لا لا للصمت عن ما يحدث لنا .علينا ان نتحرك فلم يتبقى الا أن يأتي المسلمون ويطردونا من بيوتنا ونحن واقفون نتفرج *


----------



## merna lovejesus (29 سبتمبر 2008)

عندك حق يا مسيحيا انا فعلا متضايقه اوى ومش عارفه ليه المسيحيين ساكتين عن كل اللى بيحصل ده ***بس اكيد ربنا هيكون معانا وهيحمى بيته وولاده ***والرب يسوع قال*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اتصدمت لما عرفت ان الرحلات للاديرة اتلغت
واتصدمت اكتر لما عرفت السبب....انا حاسة اننا رجعنا تانى لعصر الوثنية
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا هو الحامي


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

ربنا موجود​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ومهما زمن الصعب يسود..هنفضل نرنم مع داؤود
[q-bible]الله لنا ملجا و قوة عونا في الضيقات وجد شديدا (مز  46 :  1​[/q-bible]



> مين ياربى ياخدنا منك ولا مين يفصلنا عنك
> ياللى شارينا بدمك ياللى حاططنا فى عيونك
> وبعينيك انت حارسنا راعى وبتحرس نفوسنا
> صون بيوتنا وكنايسنا
> ...


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
مشكووووووور على الخبر​_


----------

